# Esto es real "Sonido de Potencia"



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2008)

*Camarón Pistola*







La palabra "crustáceo" sugiere langostas, cangrejos y camarones. Pero el grupo es mucho más extenso. En la actualidad existen 25.000 tipos diferentes de crustáceos, desde seres microscópicos que forman parte del plancton marino hasta los más grandes, realmente provistos de "costra". 

Los métodos de defensa y ataque de estos ingeniosos seres son tan variados como la cantidad de especies. Pero quizás el método más singular pertenezca al camarón pistola, habitante de las zonas de poca profundidad de los arrecifes de coral.

Este minúsculo animal genera un "disparo" que es en realidad el sonido producido por una de sus pinzas y es similar al que realizan los seres humanos al chasquear el dedo mayor sobre la palma de la mano. La pinza se cierra con tanta fuerza que produce un chasquido cuya onda de choque es capaz de aturdir a un pez pequeño que se haya acercado imprudentemente. Atontado y falto de reacción, el pequeño pez, es fácil presa de las pinzas que se encargarán rápidamente de desmenuzarlo y enviarlo a la boca del singular depredador. 

El violento chasquido no sólo sirve para obtener una presa sino también para evitar que el camarón se convierta en una. Cuando un depredador se acerca a la guarida del camarón, éste emplea su "disparo" para asustarlo y alejarlo del lugar. Teniendo en cuenta que el agua transmite el sonido tres veces más rápido que el aire, es fácil imaginar lo letal de la onda de choque producida por este sonido. En ocasiones en que el camarón pistola se encuentra retenido en un acuario, es posible escuchar claramente su sonido en toda la habitación.

Se dice que los pescadores artesanales del Pacífico Sur, muchas veces al regresar a la costa, son sorprendidos por la noche. Sin puntos de referencia en tierra navegan en sus pequeñas canoas en la oscuridad total. Entonces se cuelgan de la borda y sumergiendo un oído en el agua, pueden escuchar los "disparos" de los camarones pistola lo que los alertan sobre la proximidad del arrecife y les permiten evitar aguas poco profundas. Pequeños faros biológicos que señalan el camino a casa.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 5, 2008)

que proteccion tendran estos camarones para no  aturdirse ellos mismos? acaso no tendran oidos?

muy interesante.

saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## fernandob (Oct 5, 2008)

habria que ver como generar ese sonido como arma defensiva.

habria que estudiar a ese camaron, por mi parte me encerraria en mi taller con una gran pescera con camarones, el ORC, un amplificador.............y arroz


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 5, 2008)

en algun lado vi que los milicos yanquis ya tienen entre sus armas unos paneles que son capaces de aturdir a personas y doblegar su voluntad de seguir haciendo tal o cual cosa, terminan tirandose al piso revolcandose


----------



## electrodan (Oct 5, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> en algun lado vi que los milicos yanquis ya tienen entre sus armas unos paneles que son capaces de aturdir a personas y doblegar su voluntad de seguir haciendo tal o cual cosa, terminan tirandose al piso revolcandose


Estos son de microondas o ultrasonidos.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 5, 2008)

Ni microondas ni ultrasonidos! tas equivocado, es una tecnologia que patentaron que permite emitir sonido muy direccional.
es algo parecido a esto
http://www.gizmotronica.com/2008/02/19/inferno-un-arma-sonica-y-muy-dolorosa/


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 5, 2008)

era exactamente como dice fernandoae, solo que lo que yo vi era un panel un poco mas grande, pero si, la idea es esa


----------



## Manonline (Oct 5, 2008)

segun vi en discovery, todo lo contrario a lo qe uno imaginaria, el sonido que utilizan para aturdir es de muy baja frecuencia, ejerciendo una increible presion sonora. Segun decia el documental, las bajas frecuencias dan la impresion de que las cosas no estan bien y terminan rindiendose.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 5, 2008)

sin manon, me parece que lo vi en discovery, ojo que puede ser una sanata tremenda, pero algo de verdad debe de tener. saludos


----------



## Manonline (Oct 5, 2008)

jajaja si obvio... hoy en dia por tal de tener un articulo, hacen cualqier cosa... pero por las dudas, aclare "segun discovery" jajaja

salu2,
mano.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 5, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> , las bajas frecuencias dan la impresion de que las cosas no estan bien y terminan rindiendose.



me parece que los politicos en argentina nos mandan como mensaje subliminal este tipo de bajas frecuencias cuando ponen la jeta en la TV o cuando hablan.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 5, 2008)

NO ES NINGUNA SANATA 
Ahora que me acuerdo fue en discovery, en armas del futuro.

Dispositivo Acústico de Largo Alcance
Los ruidos altos y molestos se han utilizado como arma personal desde hace milenios. Recientemente, las fuerzas de seguridad y de carácter militar también han estado empleando un arma acústica mucho más potente, conocida como “Dispositivo Acústico de Largo Alcance” o LRAD. Con menos de 90 centímetros de diámetro y un peso de 20 kilos, este dispositivo circular de color negro emite un rayo acústico con una intensidad de entre 15 y 30 grados de amplitud. Se trata de un tono agudo y estridente similar a la alarma de un detector de humo, que puede causar un daño auditivo permanente en un perímetro cercano.

En un radio de 100 metros, el rayo del LRAD es sumamente doloroso aunque generalmente es utilizado en perímetros de entre 280 y 450 metros, como advertencia o como arma disuasiva. El LRAD es empleado por la marina estadounidense y los guardacostas para advertir a las embarcaciones cercanas. Sus capacidades también han sido probadas en Irak.

WIKI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_range_acoustic_device

y aca el site oficial :http://www.atcsd.com/site/content/view/37/47/


----------



## electrodan (Oct 12, 2008)

Parece que hay de todas las frecuencias...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2008)

Asi es, incluso se puede transmitir voz.


----------

